
Uber, Lyft vs. Taxis in New Year’s Eve Fare War - prostoalex
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Uber-Lyft-vs-taxis-in-New-Year-s-Eve-fare-war-5984146.php
======
thatswrong0
> Both Lyft and Uber have partnered with Mothers Against Drunk Driving and
> will donate a percentage of New Year’s Eve ride fees to that organization.

I can't say I'm exactly thrilled about this. There are many more effective
organizations they could donate to that aren't on the side of prohibition.

